# USB Digital Camera problems.

## sethrd

I have an HP Photosmart 320. It can be set as a Disk Drive or as Camera. I'm using gphoto2, which supports it, but won't see it. I have USB in the kernel, but for some reason it won't access the camera. Anyone care to help?

Not sure if this means anything, but in Ubuntu 5.1, as soon as I plugged it in, it worked.

----------

## Vulpes_

My camera (Sony DSC-P71) can be used just like a USB-stick, without having gphoto2 installed. The only thing I needed to emerge was hotplug. Afterwards the camera could be mounted, to read and write.

Edit: Of course, USB Storage is enabled in the kernel.

----------

## sethrd

A lot of people said it should be able to mount from /dev/sda1. When I try to mount that to /mnt/camera, it tells me that it isn't a valid block device.

----------

## Vulpes_

Well, my bride's family has a HP 320, and they were not able to use it as a USB storage under Windows either. Haven't tried it under Linux, I tought maybe the HP driver was to blame. Looks like not. If you still have the Ubuntu, try to check the kernel config there, as well as the Gentoo system logger log, wether or not your camera gets detected.

----------

## sethrd

Wasn't able to use it as a mass storage device, but I was able to use it. I figured out the problem though.

I didn't have UHCI or OHCI installed in kernel.

----------

## Vulpes_

OK, then.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fraudulentpeanut

I have the PhotoSmart M22 and I am using DigiKam.  I cannot connect to this camera via USB as a user, but I can connect to it as root.  What do I need to change in order for users to be able to access it.?

----------

## guduri

Do you mean you cant mount it as a user?

----------

## fraudulentpeanut

in PTP mode i can opnly connect to the camera as root.  if i run digikam as a user it comes up and says failed to connect to device.  any suggestions would be great.  i have tried all of the tutorials i have found

----------

## guduri

Check the permissions on the device node for the camera.

----------

## tired.hippo

I have a Canon PowerShot A75 and when I plug it into my USB bus it's not even recognized.  I have all the correct USB and SCSI modules loaded.  My iPod works great!  Why won't my USB system recognize that there is another device attached?  I've tried everything!

----------

## fraudulentpeanut

Here is the permission of my /proc/bus/usb if it helps

```
peanut@peanut usb $ ls -lR /proc/bus/usb

/proc/bus/usb:

total 0

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root 0 Nov  3 11:10 001

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root 0 Nov  3 11:10 002

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root 0 Nov  3 11:10 003

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root 0 Nov  3 11:10 004

dr-xr-xr-x  2 root root 0 Nov  3 11:10 005

-r--r--r--  1 root root 0 Nov  3 13:01 devices

/proc/bus/usb/001:

total 0

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 43 Nov  3 11:10 001

/proc/bus/usb/002:

total 0

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  43 Nov  3 11:10 001

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 110 Nov  3 11:10 002

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 155 Nov  3 11:10 003

/proc/bus/usb/003:

total 0

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 43 Nov  3 11:10 001

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 77 Nov  3 11:10 002

/proc/bus/usb/004:

total 0

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 43 Nov  3 11:10 001

/proc/bus/usb/005:

total 0

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 43 Nov  3 11:10 001
```

----------

## fraudulentpeanut

for some reason the permission for the device is not being set to access for users.  if i manually set the permissions after i plug the camera in i can access it with no problem, however if i unplug it and plug it back in the permission go back to default and i cannot access it as a user again.

----------

## fraudulentpeanut

ok i fixed the problem using the tips here:

 *Quote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-357214-highlight-a40+canon.html

 

----------

## fraudulentpeanut

After much research I have still not found the complete answer.  Whenever I hotplug my camera, I need the chmod the device to 777 in order for a user to be able to use it with digikam.  is there a way that i can set the camera to be chmodded to 777 as soon as i plug it in.  the whole goup solution didnt work for me.

----------

## fraudulentpeanut

anybody have any ideas on this one?

----------

## Section_8

I just got a canon sd450 and had the same problem (gphoto could see the images as root but not a user).

I ended up doing 2 things - I'm not sure if either alone would have fixed it.

I set up the hotplug script to work around PAM problems as in this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-357214-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-digikam.html

I also wrote a udev rule for my camera to give it user permissions.  Information here:

http://www.reactivated.net/udevrules.php

----------

## StarDragon

I'm having this problem with mine when I attach the camera I get this in my log file:

```
Dec 10 17:05:46 leamonde usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6

Dec 10 17:05:46 leamonde usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
```

Anyone know whats going on here? I have installed all the proper things on the kernel.

edit: nevermind, it appears you have to use gphoto2 on the camera.   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by StarDragon on Sat Dec 17, 2005 8:29 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## calr0x

 *fraudulentpeanut wrote:*   

> in PTP mode i can opnly connect to the camera as root.  if i run digikam as a user it comes up and says failed to connect to device.  any suggestions would be great.  i have tried all of the tutorials i have found

 

Mine USED to work being a member of the "camera" group but I don't think that group is used anymore.  Today I had to add myself to the "usb" group, and it worked again...

I think there's some bigtime flux going on Gentoo-wise lately..  Between udev/hotplug/etc...  Give the usb group a shot and see if it helps you..

----------

